
The internet doesn't need parrots - alexandercrohde
https://blog.alexrohde.com/archives/682
======
poormystic
I think you want people to raise the standard of their thinking and become
more conscious of what really is. Yes, there's a good idea. However until
people want thr truth they'll continue in their dreams and on the same day
that people come to their senses the world will give up trying to gain
happiness at the expense of others and we'll all be bodhisattva.

